# Montage: Great Film Composers and the Piano (performed by Gloria Cheng)



## Dimitri (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all,

In early 2015, a new CD and short film will be released. It will feature brand new concert works for solo piano written by John Williams, Michael Giacchino, Randy Newman, Don Davis and Bruce Broughton, and performed by Gloria Cheng.

If you'd like to get updates, like the facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/MontageFilmComposers

Thanks!


----------

